# Catawba Thursday



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Had the luck to get the chance to fish the big lake. Will be fishing with capt Brad. I was just wondering if anyone had any info as of late. Never fished up there through the ice so i have no idea what to expect.Any tips on colors would be great so i can make a run to gander.Fished about 24days on ice this year hopefully the best is yet to come.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Blue and Chrome Jiggin' Rap and the Gold / Green Tape Swedish Pimple is what we caught the majority of our fish on last weekend. Put 2-3 shiners on the treble. Bring the Vex if you have one.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Got Worms?

If you have only ice fished on inland lakes get ready for Erie! You will love the experiance even if you don't catch fish, but when you do, one fish can fill up half a bucket! The lake is so different during the winter. If you are going to get lures make sure they are big enough. The jigs used on inland lakes are a lot more sutble and lighter. I got my limit last Saturday, Sunday and 3 fish on Monday using 1/2 oz silver and green Little Cleo's, 3/4 oz silver with green Swedish Pimples, 3" silver w/blue Rapala (not sure of the size). On monday my partner got his limit using a gold 1/2 oz Swedish Pimple and 1/2oz Little Cleo with green and white, I did not catch anything on Monday using those lures. All the lures had a minnow on each of the treble hooks. We also have some of our lures with an extra treble on the top and load up those hooks. If I were spending your money here is what could be a good start: ( you will always have them for next year)

Swedish Pimple, gold in 1/2 oz and 3/4 oz, silver with green in 1/2 oz and 3/4 oz

Jigging Rapala 3" in silver/ blue and gold or perch

Little Cleo 1/2 oz. in silver with chartuse stripe

Vibbe's 1/2 oz in silver, gold and/or perch

Nil's Master 1/2 oz (2") in silver and perch

Other things to consider: 6 or 8 lb line on you reels, gaff to land fish, flasher

Good luck, I will be going out again, weather permitting on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Fished the ice up there for the first time on monday. I would say fireline-swivel-2 ft 8-10lb florocarbon leader, is the way to go. If you have a vex make sure you are farmilliar with the "lift" technique to trigger strikes. On monday the faster you lifted it the faster the fish would come and get it.


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info .Its really appreciated my post was only an hour or two old. Off to meet got one and go to gander Thanks again I will post tommorrow night.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks rockman. I fish the inland lakes for eyes but am planning a trip this weekend to erie and had no idea as to what size and color. thanks again. now where can I head to pick up some of these lures>? will be coming up from the south through fremont/port clinton. I heard walmart in pc is out of gear. thanks again...


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

If you are heading to Cawtaba you should be able to buy an asssortment of lures at Rickard's Bait. The store is located just before the causeway leading to the island. The guys at the store are good people, ask them about what lures were good yesterday. One thing about Erie is the bite is usually on eilther *silver* or *gold *based lures and can switch from day to day. The worst thing you want to happen is to buy silver lures, then get out on the lake, and find the fish are hitting gold! You should have something in each color. I don't know if the color depends on the prey (shad/shinners or perch) or light level at the bottom of the lake but it does make a difference. From my experiances on sunny days silver is best. Also, when I start fishing I will put on a gold based and a silver based lure. I will also put on a swimming lure i.e. Jigging Rapala and a blade bait i.e. Swedish Pimple. I keep changing up the lure types and colors until a pattern develops and work from there.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are going to Rickards make sure you hit the money machine first. Their jigs/lures are marked up. $7.50 for a jiggin' rap


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

A little off topic but I have to agree they are some good people at Rickards if a little pricey. The last 2 times I have taken my son in there the guy (different guy both times) behind the counter introduced himself to my boy, asked his name and gave him a lure. Buckshot the 1st time and Swedish pimple the second. I thought it was pretty cool they went out of their way to make him feel welcome.

By the way I have given up trying to guess what color they want. I have 2 boxes full of every shape/size of pimple, 1 box of jigging Raps, 1 box of little Cleos, 1 box of vibbees, and an oddball box of Cicadas and every other lure I have ever seen one caught on. If I ever have to leave my stuff out there I will be leaving $800 in lures alone!!!


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

I am hoping to head out there on Sunday. I finally have a day off and want to get up there before the ice is gone. How do you think the ice will be? I am looking for any info on ice conditions. I will be walking out so I am just looking for how the slush is and if any cracks open up. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks and see you out there.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be out sat and sun the report i got was the path is walkable but you get off the path and its slushy but there is still good ice under that had the 3 weeler break down hope its fixed by sat so i dont have to walk but if not i will be walking done it before


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the same boxes of lures in my tackle bag but also have a box of Little Gorege's and Rattlin Rat Traps! Every year before the season I spend way too much money buying more lures only to find that I already have them in the arsenal. I always seem to bring a friend and buy a 2nd of the same style and color. I remember the old days when my tackle box fit inside my coat pocket.

I agree with the poster about Rickard's being pricey, but, if you do not have another source and don't have the time to chase down equipment then Rickard's is the ticket.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for the help everyone. I dont mind paying extra for some good service(not talkin about that). It is really impressive to hear the way you all have been treated at richards. I fish out of Downtown port clinton area so I rarely go out to get bait and tackle but I will sure to stop by this sat and give them some of my hard earned money! thanks again for the help


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

fished today me and got one.Absolutly the best ice fishing i have ever seen.We came back one fish short due to the wind factor.The baits to have were blue/silver and black/gold buckshots.Capt Brad was a real cool guy.That was the first time in an airboat worth every penny. Dont know what erie usally looks like but it looked pretty spooky to this newbie.thereis shove ice all over heard peaple talk of it and now understand what its about.Made for a fun boat ride.cant wait till next time.thans fr the help.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Breaking through the ice several times on the way in really made us appreciate the boat ride also!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Got One, what general area were you when the boat broke through? I was hoping to sneak in one more trip if the winds do not trash the ice but that comment there scares the poopy out of me!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember the owner of Rickards giving my son a candy bar 30 years ago when I was in there getting bait!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

congratulations on your catch! If you could, would you post or pm me with the info for your boat capt. I would like to plan a trip for the future. I went out on the ice up there for the first time last sat and it is definitely spooky. I went back yesterday and it was still spooky. I doubt I will ever get used to it.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

If you get used to it and lose your fear, that is when you go swimming, get the helo ride or worse.

Papascott, I'll be scouting/fishing tomorrow late pm, give me a call 8 or so.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Capt. Brad is booked for the rest of the year so call him early if you want to go next year. Here's his link for info.

I am the one that took the photo on the bottom right, I'll have to give him Heck for not giving me credit! You're gonna love it and he knows the lake as good as anyone in that area.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

PapaScott, we headed a so/west line back from rattlesnake where the ice was bad. We came in to the south of the close pack of fisherman. Be Carefull!! Brad was'nt to sure about the trips booked for the rest of the week.

Brads Charter Service (330)416-0830


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

Bob thought we broke through in a spot when we were coming back in from Green last Monday. 

We were only about a 1/2 mile West of the North point of Catawba and on a line close to between Mouse and the stack. There was a bunch of stack ice in this area, rows and rows of it. There were for sure some wet spots along a few of the cracks I saw coming in.

I have no idea about the area you were in last week, we weren't very close to it and a lot has happened since Monday afternoon.

I think Wes is planning on going out with Tim today.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Outdorzman.....You are nuts if you plan to walk out on Erie anymore this season. We were out yesterday and got caught on a flow ( see WC post), fortunately ours was moving towards shore, and we were able to do the breath taking dive to "safety", with most of our gear. But.....there is open water now on the west end, and the puzzle pieces will be moving every time the wind changes. Walk out now and you will very likely get your 15 minutes of fame on the local news. Only a few weeks till ice out, and boating season stay home or pay for an air boat ride man.....!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Can someone post the website for the recent satellite photos of the western basin.......interested in seeing how far the ice pac moved yesterday Thanks


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Can someone post the website for the recent satellite photos of the western basin.......interested in seeing how far the ice pac moved yesterday Thanks


You really can't see a whole lot due to cloud cover.....

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Krusty.....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardtop

There are link buttons at the top of the Erie Forum with all of the weather links including the satellite images.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.07054.1651.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------

